# Monster® iSport LiveStrong In-Ear Headphones - 67% OFF!!!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

This deal will go live on Oct 23rd at 7:50am PT for 24-hours or until inventory sells out. Please note, the link below is live but the price will not drop until 7:50am. 

Please note the packaging is slightly blemished, but the product is new and unused.



MSRP: $179.99
DD Price: $59.99
Monster® iSport LiveStrong In-Ear Headphones on eBay Daily Deals


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bet they are juiced!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but I clicked on the buy it now and it comes up for $59.00 for me. Does that mean we can actually buy it now for this price? If so it will go well with my all black car, all white truck.


----------



## Fantaxp7 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a good deal. I've been looking at the refurbished ones for the same price.

Monster® Isport Immersion Earphones with ControlTalk Refurbished Blue 050644577666 | eBay

Has to be that cheap because of the whole Lance Armstrong debacle.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like Monster may have dropped affiliation with Lance Armstrong along with the many other companies who chose to excommunicate themselves.


----------

